# Lactic Acid Peel Update



## divadoll (Sep 23, 2010)

After my initial disasterous and unexpected reaction to my lactic acid peel concoxion, I decided that I would try again. After my first 50% LA solution peel, my face flaked up quite a bit. I used a facial brush to remove the flakes about 3 days after I used the solution. My face felt so unbelievably soft.

I decided after a week of nursing my wounds, I would try it again but use a 30% solution. It burned less than the 50% but it still burned. It definitely is not for those that have a low pain threshold. I could only stand it for about 2 minutes before I needed desperately to get it off. My skin was a little red but not blistering. It left my skin smooth. I'll see what its like tomorrow. I'm planning on doing this every other day for about 2 weeks now that I have found a tolerable solution strength. I want to lighten some freckles and blemish scars on my nose that doesn't want to go away. We shall see...


----------



## Karren (Sep 23, 2010)

You should post photos of the progression, Jean.... Where do you get the Lactic Acid?


----------



## wannabepoet (Sep 23, 2010)

isn't every other day too often? shouldn't you do the peel once a week? i was always told this.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for being our guinea pig !




I'm still not sure i would try it, i much prefer my aqualabel masks.


----------



## Andi (Sep 23, 2010)

Hm I think you shouldnÂ´t use light peels more than once a week. Less is more with peels, you should give the skin time to regenerate itself afterwards, even if there is no visible "damage" to the skin.

I currently use 40% glycolic and 65% lactic acid regularly. Lactic acid is supposed to be more gentle, but to me it burns way more than the glycolic! ItÂ´s actually more like an itch! IÂ´m using up the bottle, but thatÂ´s it. Glycolic is easier to handle for me

IÂ´m a "peel victim" myself at the moment, waiting on my skin to peel after the 15% TCA peel (which didnÂ´t even frost, meh) I did on sunday. The process is just sooo slow, I just want all this dead skin to fall off now! lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 23, 2010)

What peels are you ladies using? Or recipes, please. I'd like to try this.


----------



## Andi (Sep 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What peels are you ladies using? Or recipes, please. I'd like to try this. I think Diva made her own?I have ordered from makeupartistÂ´s choice several times over the past years, and have been very pleased. The peels always come with plenty of instructions, and you can e-mail them if you have any questions


----------



## divadoll (Sep 24, 2010)

I made my own. 88% Lactic Acid from Lotioncrafters. I bought some to make a 12% lactic acid cream that is supposed to be a good moisturizer for superdry skin - like Amlactin.

I watered down the solution to approx 30%. I am still experimenting because I've NEVER used a peel before. My skin is sensitive so I'm going with a lighter solution and more frequency over heavier and less frequent. Hopefully, the result will be about the same. My skin could not take 50%...I thought I was going to die from the pain and after 10seconds, it actually ate away too many layers that I had a small spot of 4th degree burn. Very small spot but I was bleeding.

I didn't wait for 2 days, I actually tried again today so I used it 2 days in a row. Perhaps this is a mistake. I won't be doing it again til Saturday...that's for sure! If I have not yet healed, then it'll be 3 days.

I have some blemish dark spots and freckles on my nose that I want to get rid of.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 24, 2010)

This is me at 3 treatments. Excuse my 42 year old, non-made up, expression less face and I need to dye my hair.

I had 1 treatment at 50% which was too strong and 2 at 30% (yesterday adn today). Next treatment is saturday or sunday. The redness is from the treatment today. I'm attempting to fade the freckling on my cheeks, forehead and nose.

Attachment 45966


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 24, 2010)

I love diy but stuff like this scares me. lol I have never even had a peel.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love diy but stuff like this scares me. lol I have never even had a peel. I've not done this before either.


----------



## Andi (Sep 24, 2010)

You have great skin!!! I still want to say it again, be patient even when using a low % peel. The point of a peel is to kickstart the skinÂ´s own healing abilities and increase collagen production, which both take time. If you donÂ´t give the skin time after the peel it might be counterproductive, especially if your skin is sensitive.

The info below is from makeupartistÂ´s choice website (for 40% lactic acid)

40% Lactic Acid Kits: Home Chemical Peels Skin Care Acne Scars Wrinkles

_"Recommended usage: once or twice a week."_


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 24, 2010)

Diva, you're gorgeous!!!


----------



## prettyfaye (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm OK with peels but when it comes to peels that are over 10% you should try to seek professional help! I've seen a girl on Youtube who completed a peel only to find her entire face burned. Just consider other alternatives to the look you're trying to achieve.


----------

